
Thirty-Six Thousand Feet Under the Sea - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/05/18/thirty-six-thousand-feet-under-the-sea
======
jayrot
Fun fact, though unrelated: the title 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea refers to
the distance traveled while under the sea, not the depth.

~~~
mynameishere
Saturday Night Live did a whole skit on this.

[https://snltranscripts.jt.org/93/93qleagues.phtml](https://snltranscripts.jt.org/93/93qleagues.phtml)

Why am I cursed to remember these awful things? From 27 years ago!

[https://streamable.com/bf8f](https://streamable.com/bf8f)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Is that Kelsey Grammer!? I had no idea he did an SNL stint.

------
dredmorbius
Good article, but discussed just 10 days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23153640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23153640)

------
knolax
> micromillimetre

Somebody doesn't know how SI prefixes work.

